# Critique on my website!!!



## Melharma (Jun 10, 2011)

HI everyone, I am pretty much done creating my website and wanted you all to give me some constructive criticism on my site.  Anything you can think of, I'm new at this so any advice is appreciated.  

Thank you!

www.skinsensationbathandbody.com


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the way it's set up. I am SO into orange this year! 

What size are your soaps? $4.00 seems like a very low price. Are you planning to list ingredients?

Looks easy to navigate. Good luck!


----------



## Melharma (Jun 10, 2011)

thank you, Ooops I guess I forgot to mention the size.  I just fixed that, thanks for reminding me.  My soaps are 3 oz.  do you think that prize is ok for the size?  

Yes, I'm working on getting all my ingredients and listing them.

thanks again!


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not selling (yet) but I've purchased quite a few home-made soaps myself, and never paid less than $4.75 for a 3 oz. bar.  However, that may not be the case with an online sale as the buyer would also have to pay shipping...just my two cents!


----------



## nattynoo (Jun 10, 2011)

I liked the orange too.
It looks good.
I liked how all your soaps pics look exactly the same.
MY daughter loved your fun soaps.

Is $4 too cheap peeps? I am gearing up to sell my CP soaps & was going to start a $4/100gram bar as well. Might need to rethink myself.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks good! Do you have to register in order to buy?


----------



## Melharma (Jun 10, 2011)

> Looks good! Do you have to register in order to buy?


I have it set up now that you don't have to register you can do a quick buy but once you do it will automatically make an account for you.

Do think this is fine?  Do you have a different recommendation?


----------



## krissy (Jun 10, 2011)

on your home page, where it says "If your in the Las Vegas Valley click here"
_your_ should be you're

your site is easy to navigate and i love the colors you used, they are very fresh feeling and your pictures are really nice too.
i think you did an awesome job


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 10, 2011)

$4.00 is not too cheap for a single pour, 3oz M&P bar of soap. That is $1.25 an oz. I sell sigle pour M&P for $1.20an oz. 

Most bars run 5-6 dollars but are 4oz or larger.

You can command more for CP because of the additional labor/time. 

M&P that requires 3 or more pours may cost a bit more beacuse of the extra labor/timer as well.


----------



## oh2bejoy (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it!  There is a lot of good energy emanating from your site!  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the site, what jumped out at me was, as another person already mentioned, the ingredients.  With so many people with allergies ingredients are important.  I would also put a little something on there saying, if you have sensitive skin it would be advisable to do a test on a small patch of skin.....


----------



## carebear (Jun 13, 2011)

Ugh. No, don't do that.  Seriously.  Don't.Give.Advice. 
Just list ingredients on your site and on your packaging.


----------

